# What did you smile about today?



## MolecularPixel (Oct 14, 2013)

I smiled at the tumbling leaves falling from the trees as well as the breeze that whisked my homework away...:yes

What did you smile about today?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I laughed at my mom being stupid. That's the only thing that put a smile on my face today.


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

I was listening to a radio and the guys there were pranking people by calling them. It was hilarious


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

My friend typed some funny things on skype today which I smirked at.


----------



## VikingKing83 (Feb 21, 2014)

My little girl and the great feeling you have after a great hard time at the gym.:boogie


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Funny pics on Twitter


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Reuniting with some friends.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I was walking down the hall right outside my dorm room and I noticed a faintly scribbled message on the wall. It said "*** YOU ALL". For some odd reason I found that really funny. Thanks, possibly troubled person, for brightening my day a little. I hope whoever wrote that wrote it as a joke.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No reason to smile.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

A youtube video I was watching earlier made me smile, heh.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Pictures of my baby niece. Her facial expressions are too funny.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Ehh, I watched a comedy special, and it was kind of funny. More of a cheap sort of smile, but hey. Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Watching this ridiculous youtube video earlier, haha.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Babies in the laundromat. We used, they were cute.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The sickening crunch of ligaments, muscle, and bone as the heel of my boot pressed down upon my enemy's head.


----------



## Grungeguy123 (Feb 27, 2014)

I just had a laugh with my friends and have been chilling!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Playing "_I spy..._" with my sister.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I smiled watching Sunny


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

There was a really nice looking twenty-something yr old woman visiting the warehouse today, high heels, painted-on jeans. She was in my area so I just "worked around her" lol. One of the forklift operators _would not leave her alone, wouldn't take a hint._

Him: Hey there! How you doin?
(I stopped to watch)
Silence
Him: Hey There! How yooouu doin?
Crickets chirping
Him: Hey Th-
Her: I'm sorry, are you speaking to Me?
Him: Yeah, so how you doin? Who are you here to s-
Her: I don't think that's any of your business
Him: Well, I can help you out, is all...
Her: No thanks

Went on, and on, and on for like 10 minutes....

Gotta give the guy points for trying. But not for not knowing when to stfu.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

A girl who hosts the school radio station left a letter on my door asking if she could stream some of my music on her show tomorrow night. Of course, I was extremely excited and gave permission.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

My cat froze, while cleaning her paw, so her tongue got stuck between her teeth

like this:









I love when that happens. My life is exciting, no?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Just got home from fishing and while floating along in the boat there was all these really really baby squid catching these really really baby prawns . There was no wind and no moon so the stars were abundant with lots of shooting stars .all this made me smile I love being on the water alone at night .


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm gonna eat pie today and that makes me happy haha


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

probably offline said:


> My cat froze, while cleaning her paw, so her tongue got stuck between her teeth
> 
> like this:
> 
> ...


Haha, cute!


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I was at Walmart with a buddy of mine and as we were checking out this older man walked up to me and said, "We've walked all around the store and decided that you're the most polite and beautiful person here". I thought it was super sweet and I thanked him, but it was slightly confusing considering I hadn't spoken to him before or anyone else in the store for that matter. Maybe I just give off a polite vibe. :b It was nice to hear regardless.


----------



## naturevalley (Mar 1, 2014)

I smiled when I saw my Mother, I cherish everyday I spend with her. One day she will be gone, and a part of the Earth. I don't want any regrets.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I love waking up in the morning to hear my sister playing music, even though I feel tired and usually I loathe waking up. I dunno, just the enthusiasm of my sister and being able to chat freely to her as if I am in fact a normal, weird human being.


----------



## Bryher (Feb 28, 2014)

I laughed at my own stupidity today, more of a desperate laugh than anything else though


----------



## jubby (Nov 16, 2011)

Today was a beautiful day today, so I sat outside and wrote in my journal. It's been a peaceful day for me, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

How lucky I am and who I have.


----------



## Iamverysad (Feb 23, 2014)

kept smiling for no reason when i got nervous when someone tried to talk to me


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I let out a sort of smirk after something embarrassing happened in class.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Simple film, perhaps a little cliche, but I still liked it. The resolution made me smile. Noteable as well is the soundtrack, which was commissioned by some guy named Jeff Mercel. I really want to buy the EP, but each track is only like, a minute or so long and 99 cents a piece.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Watchin my dog horse around.


----------



## Elie (Feb 23, 2014)

Having my Fiance at my side giving me support.♥


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Some guy on Match of the Day making a joke along the lines of "_I was going to sing a song about tortilla but i said i'll rap instead_", i dont know why, but i couldn't stop laughing.
Oh and this has just started on my playlist and has made me smile:


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

I dreampt that a black lab broke the ground speed record. It was awesome


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

My little poodle. She has been following me around the whole morning like she was so attached to me. It was cute. She just did not want to leave my side.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

little sisters (probably 6 and 3 yrs old) playing touch tag outside of the subway stn. they were so beautiful. reminded me of my little sis. kids always make me smile.. :b


----------



## Something Ponies (Mar 30, 2014)

I took my dog and a client dog to the offleash park and they had a blast, was nice to watch something be so carefree and happy


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Just goofy acting by myself around the house. Sometimes I just fall into a load of ridiculousness and have to smile at myself.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

My new haircut looks amazing.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Actually writing a "get milk" note and doing a celebratory dance around the house. Only when I finished did I realize my brother was still there


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

I saw some lady having a good time with her dog, made me smile seeing her happy (plus her dog was pretty cute).


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

I got a missed call and a voicemail, found out I'm getting fully refunded for a course I paid for. Voicemails are rarely so welcome


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

My little sister telling me she is going to marry a farmer so she can have chickens and lambs.

Also a somewhat ironic Social Anxiety anthem of sorts:





EDIT: Looking at that video again, they were all definitely stoned off their heads, without a doubt.


----------



## Schwenger (Mar 18, 2014)

Listened to "Night Fever" by the BeeGees, it's one of my go to songs when I'm feeling down.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Aw. This was such a nice episode. A lot of it hit home for me, especially when Rainbow Dash is beating herself up for not being about to learn the curriculum using others' methods and vows to give up her passion. She thinks that she's dumb and her friends know everything by comparison, as she has been conditioned to believe she is inadequate by not fitting the common learning methods. In the end, with the help of her friends, she discovers her own unique learning method and finds that she is indeed brilliant in her own way.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

found an answer


----------



## ScottyKnows (Mar 27, 2014)

I bumrushed my sister because I thought she was a burglar.

We laughed about it afterwards.. Ahhhhh.. :squeeze


----------



## Aminath (Apr 13, 2014)

I smiled and cried at the same time watching that Thai Life Insurance commercial about that happy man who spends everyday of his life helping others, but receives no notice and riches for doing so. Every day he gets up, helps a lady with her wares cross the street, move a plant into some overflowing water so it can be hydrated and grow, and day after day giving a poor mother and her daughter as much as he could give her, as she had a sign that said "education."

Day after day he gave the family what little money he had, and went back home to his lonely existence. Then, on his local walk, he goes to give that family money again, and the kid is not there. Fearing the worst, he frantically searches only to finally see the girl, all cleaned up in a school uniform. 



Nobody will remember this man when he dies, and he lives a life of quiet reflection. And yet, that compassionate grin he got from the girl finally able to receive an education... 


well, I cried AND smiled


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Besides a few minor awkward mistakes in the choreography, this is pretty epic. The costumes are fantastically accurate, as well. It would be awesome if someone did a flash mob like this around town for me to see. 

Also, the inclusion of the EQG music video version of the song near the end reminded me of this hilarious parody favorite of mine:


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

A random customer at work touched my wrist today and whispered, "You should smile more; you're really beautiful."


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

This happy, jolly older man in this group I went to today. He had a face like a happy walrus.


----------



## RepoMedic (Sep 12, 2013)

The fact that even if I fail this ridiculously hard class, I still have a chance to retake it (with a different professor.)? Oh, and the fact that I'm graduating from this college next spring~. Transfer to a real college, here I come!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

a classmate, as she was leaving the room, flipped through a pile of my papers and said my animation was cute. that's pretty cool considering she's a really fantastic artist. i'm excited to see her film and another girl's who seems to be a semi-mute prodigy.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Hearing "I love you"


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

A great moment in a very interesting historical fiction novel


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

The thought of some people I hate meeting a horrible and untimely death.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Just watched the latest episode of MLP and noticed an interesting minor character with a steampunk-y wheelchair/hind leg support device (which they did not make any explicit comment about in the episode). I was interested, so I wiki'd the character, apparently named Stellar Eclipse, and the backstory, and apparently it's the OC designed and voiced by a kid with spinal muscular atrophy type III. It was funded by Make A Wish Foundation, which grants a wish of kids diagnosed with a life-threatening illness. Backstory or not, it's still awesome that they included a disabled pony so nonchalantly into the mix.  Made me smile. Now they ought to apply that same logic to returning with Derpy.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

i was thinking of this girl i like.......


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My bbys picture :3


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

A Brutalmoose video. 

Of course. I'm addicted to Brutalmoose videos. They're too funny.


----------



## gamerguy (Jan 23, 2014)

A video someone did for me. It showed a funny sketch they did of me


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

On being drunk. Was with my friends at a local bar. I feel so tipsy. I've finally learned how to not taste rum with the chaser. My head's spinning rifght now. oh crap.


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

The fact that I'm becoming more secure with my sexuality in my everyday life and losing my hangups about it. Aka saw pretty ladies and didn't divert my attention immediately and walk away without being polite about it.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Smiled back as my brother and Dad laughed at me for my epic fail backing up a vehicle I had never driven before that was towing something. It was so hard!!! But they enjoyed watching my learning curve, haha! Sometimes, you have to be able to smile at yourself.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol, I couldn't stop grinning when I told my sister my epic new high score in Piano Tiles. Immature, I know.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Just watched the latest episode of MLP and noticed an interesting minor character with a steampunk-y wheelchair/hind leg support device (which they did not make any explicit comment about in the episode). I was interested, so I wiki'd the character, apparently named Stellar Eclipse, and the backstory, and apparently it's the OC designed and voiced by a kid with spinal muscular atrophy type III. It was funded by Make A Wish Foundation, which grants a wish of kids diagnosed with a life-threatening illness. Backstory or not, it's still awesome that they included a disabled pony so nonchalantly into the mix.  Made me smile. Now they ought to apply that same logic to returning with Derpy.


That's really cool!  The episode was epic, and it gave me some feels. I turn into a grinning, happy child when watching MLP.


----------



## Zeratul (Mar 25, 2014)

I scared the **** out of 2 people sitting by their car near the sidewalk when I walked by at around 3 am yesterday.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

How lucky I am to have who I have


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

A little 5 year old said I should be his girlfriend. Haha, too bad I had to turn him down.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

a bad lip reading video


----------



## takano (Mar 11, 2014)

I flashed my lights and smiled to a guy driving a Porsche today, like to say 'I want your car =)'.
He smiled back like 'Ofc you do =)'


----------



## redfaced (May 8, 2014)

I was walking amongst some trees, and i could hear the birds tweeting/talking, made me smile.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Feeding Cats*

Funny that you have a picture of a cat for your avatar !

I smiled today as I fed my 5 stray cats that I feed every day as well as my own cat !

I smile, and talk baby talk to them.
ALWAYS makes me smile and happy no matter how terrible I feel.


----------



## alexnsa (Apr 30, 2014)

It's sunny AND hot AND this is the 3rd day of it.

Not an easy thing for British weather to pull off! 

:boogie


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

This bunny with.my face in it lol


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A new pic of my niece- she's adorable! And funny moments with the kids at work.


----------



## Princess Gustopher (May 28, 2014)

Finally got the strength to pull myself out of bed and out of the house today. It was beautiful outside. Driving around, getting fresh brewed oolong tea from the cafe. Made me so happy for the first time in a while and I was smiling all day :'D


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

I walked past a car that had two stuffed bunnies in it. One was sitting in the driver's seat and the other was in the passengers seat; I had to do a double look to make sure I wasn't seeing things.

And I got my first A in ages!


----------



## pandalicious (May 26, 2014)

Waking up to this chunky little lovebug! She was sleeping with her arm in the air


----------



## RestrictedSoul (Nov 14, 2013)

I was volunteering at my school library and did a good job with all the odd tasks they asked me to do "I'm retiring, take those trophies from the wall and throw them away!"  I'm looking forward to volunteering tomorrow too.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I found one of my favorite scenes from spongebob :3


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Cutest thing I've encountered today.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

A lone deer outside my window and a successful conversation with a customer


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

This America's Got Talent audition, it's rare that something makes me feel so emotional, but this did.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

My job. I actually am smiling, but not really too much, just ok you could say.


----------



## SwrvnMrvin (May 26, 2014)

The fact that I'm on vacation from my crappy job for a week starting today. I woke up amazed that I did not have to go to that dreadful place. It put quite a smile on.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

this cute little baby at the pool was just being cute and it made me smile lol


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

video chat with my sister


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

I was thinking about some girls from a long time ago. I really need to talk with them!


----------



## ytf (Mar 10, 2014)

Tumblr and my dad's jokes.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Nothing. It was a nerve-wrecking day.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nothing to smile about lately.


----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)

I smiled at my sweet dog. He looks like a 20-lb teddy bear - how can you not!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

i smiled with my coworkers today at work.. them girls are so epic and funny


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

I smiled at my dog just laying down looking so cute!


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

watching Hannibal


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

This lady was walking her two dogs and when a truck passed them the one closest to the road jumped like a foot n the air because it was so afraid. The other dog was like "whatevs". 
Hilarious.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

A kind soul left me a package of leaflets, a little book, and a kind note about depression and self-harm on my locker at work. It touched my heart so deeply, and I swear, I couldn't stop beaming for at least half my shift. I feel so blessed and inspired to pay it forward.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

My nephew who is about two months old smiled at me for the first time. Smiles really are contagious!


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Dad made a dad joke. I cracked up laughing at how lame it was. :lol


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

One of my friends told me that I have kind eyes.


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

It's been a couple of rough days with my boyfriend. But today this really shy guy at work smiled so big at me, I couldn't help but smile back. My happiness should not be dependent on my boyfriend. I need to keep this in mind. I matter too.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I have all the ice cream in the world, a great metabolism, and no one to share it with.


----------



## ghostofme (Feb 9, 2009)

a little girl and her sister holding the door to my apartment building for me, rushing to the elevator and asking me what floor I was going to, and then saying bye as I got out. 

only type of doorman I can stand right now.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> The sickening crunch of ligaments, muscle, and bone as the heel of my boot pressed down upon my enemy's head.


whaaaaa? whoa...


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

I never smile >:c


----------



## Princess14 (Jun 6, 2014)

Watching my dog play with his toys.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Thinking about a girl.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I just saw a man riding a unicycle.


----------



## Princess14 (Jun 6, 2014)

I saw a deer grazing in my yard.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Was actually yesterday, I just forgot to post it!

On my daily cycling routine I rode past a young boy and his father, the boy was learning how to ride a bike and he waved to me as I went by.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I was stopped at a red light and a guy on a bike stumbled and his bike flipped over while he did a face plant onto the intersection. I know its mean but I couldnt help but laugh. Hope he was ok though.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Free slurpees at the 7/11...cause today is 7/11. Hehe ...I'm a simple person.


----------



## Jay689 (Jul 8, 2014)

I watched an episode of Ridiculousness. It gave me the giggles.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

I'm starting a job next month. :blank


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Told my brother I heard some sounds in the backyard . I've never seen him so scared. So I smiled and laughed .


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Jay689 said:


> I watched an episode of Ridiculousness. It gave me the giggles.


That show always makes me laugh. It even makes my mom laugh which is something rare for her to do


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Reading football articles about the type of person Messi is. Not just as a player but his character. Motivates me to be like him, to maintain that level of respect and humility. Also saw some good football documentaries... and I don't regret it. Usually Friday nights are for going out, spending time with friends... but I spent the day at work, working out, coming home and just watching some football while the World Cup's on. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## BoxedIn (Jan 29, 2014)

I finally created some art I liked


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I've been babysitting all day. We've been playing games/laughing, it definitely put the longest smile on my face.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I went for a run this morning. I ran into the same a woman walking her two dogs while heading back home and we smiled and said good morning to each other.


----------



## bakari0981 (Aug 3, 2012)

A picture of my beautiful niece my sister sent me! I love my nieces and nephew almost like they were my own children!:yes


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

The modern day Diogenes!


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I smiled at the fact that I am finally able to relax.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Got free ice cream at a Greek restaurant today
...even though they were coming by to each table only to hand them out to the kids -_-


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

I smiled because I woke up thinking about the person I love this morning. 
I do every morning, really.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

Bought a new pack of cigarettes. That made me smile.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Get to babysit the dog for the week. I like having her around. Also gives me an excuse to go on long walks with her and my iPod. :b


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

this documentary about a woman in thailand that's working with a crew to protect and aid this wounded asian elephant that stepped on a landmine

really outstanding, caring people


----------



## CurryMan vs Godzilla (Jul 14, 2014)

Invaded another player online on Demon Souls (ps3 Game, where you can invade other people games),and tried to help him out with monsters.

Actually, he thought that I was trying to kill him, so he stabed me to death, even if I was trying to show that I only wanted to help.

I laughed out a lot over this xD


----------



## freedoms (May 16, 2013)

Reddit oldpeoplefacebook! So much fun to look at


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

An elderly stranger asked how I was doing today and gave me a high five.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

^ aw 

When I went out of the bathroom, there was a lady just about to go in.
She had a really warm smile.


----------



## Mewt (Sep 16, 2014)

A couple segments of Breaking Bad lol, currently going through the series a second time.

I was also reminiscing some memories back from Bonnaroo this year, which is like this huge music festival. Pictures were finally posted on Facebook today and wow i miss it and all the people I met. Almost brought tears to my eyes >.<


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

My *****.


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

My pu ssycat. This site is so perverted.


----------



## Warnik (Sep 14, 2014)

A neighbour's pet came over and scared the living daylights out of me while I was alone and deep in thought about something I forget about now. Heh. Think I scared the poor dog more than she scared me though with the shriek I did. I apologized and gave her a pat on the head. Couldn't help but smile and laugh about it later.


----------



## Cobalt Rain (Sep 12, 2014)

*Smile for today*

I watched the first Evil Dead and since I have seen it so many times i dont laugh out loud so i found myself smiling alot.

I smile when i watch my cat sleep, she looks so comfortable. If only I could get a sleep aid to make me look like her when I sleep.

I went hiking and saw a Red tail Hawk. I smiled as it shot across the field. I love those zen type moments in nature.

I really like this positive thinking. Sometimes when i look back on my day, I focus on the bad. This helps balance my perspective of the kind of day I had.


----------



## trivialmind (Feb 10, 2011)

some really nice looking lady sort of greet me
It's nice to see women of about 40+ that still look nice, dress nice specially if they're mommy's already.


----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

I smile today when I ate a carrot cake at a cafe and then I remember it was my late grandma birthday today. As a kid I didn't like carrot cake but my grandma always made a tray of carrot cake for her birthday and my sometimes.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

My Burger Man Mii I created on my roommate's Wii U. It's quite the masterpiece.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

A really weird and funky steam punk shop I went into earlier
This huge bottle of hard cider I'm drinking right now
Seeing my little niece and nephew earlier


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

It was a nice, balmy, glorious, beautiful day


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

Cat, family, truth, life


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

The moment when you block someone from your phone and permanently delete them from your contact list without telling them.

Bye sucker. Nice knowing you, have a nice life.

this the calichick style of cutting men out of her life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This video. Been following her for awhile. She chooses to rise above her obstacles.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Conan O'Brien videos.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Video....


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nothing in particular made me smile, although I did laugh at a few YouTube videos and memes, so you could count that ^_^


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

^ I did too! well actually technically it was yesterday.

today a cat made me smile, it was chilling on some steps and didn't mind me stroking it.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

sebastian maniscalco comedy special. hes hilarious


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I had some delicious frozen yogurt.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Qt


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I smiled about my dog, even though a lot of other things really pissed me off. **** this world.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Didn't ***** up my wholemeal pancakes. For some reason it didn't turn up mushy in the centre like it would ordinarily happen.yayyyy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just waking up to do this thing we call life . Lets see what happens.


----------



## Matthew Aguilar (Oct 4, 2018)

my mother invited me to a bbq


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Allot of things, today was a fairly humorous day. Also had an older woman complimented my complexion today which is a first for me considering I have terrible & sensitive skin. Granted I was wearing foundation, and she was wearing glasses, but I'll take it!


----------

